# Today is National popcorn day



## Marie5656 (Jan 19, 2018)

*In honor of National Popcorn day, some music for your listening, and snacking pleasure. Scroll down for a recipe under the video*













*Real Bacon Popcorn*



[*=center]Ready In
20 m
 
 _Recipe By:_Chef Grandma
                        "I've been making this popcorn for years and everyone that has had it loves it."
*Ingredients*



                                        1 (1 pound) package bacon, cut into 1/2-inch dice
                                        1/4 cup vegetable oil
 

                                            1 cup unpopped popcorn
                                            1 pinch salt, or to taste (optional)
 *Directions*



Place bacon and vegetable oil in a large, deep pot with a tight-fitting lid over medium heat. Cook and stir bacon until crisp and brown, 8 to 10 minutes. Scatter the popcorn into the pan with the bacon and drippings and cover with the lid. When you hear kernels of popcorn begin to pop, shake the pan vigorously until popping slows to 1 or 2 pops per about 30 seconds.
Remove lid facing away from you to avoid steam and transfer bacon popcorn to a large serving bowl. Season to taste with salt if desired.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds yummy!

Anyone remember shaking a tin foiled covered, popcorn kernaled, aluminium pan on the stove top?
And it grew and grew? 
Now that was exciting. nthego:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, I remember that, Olivia. I used to make it almost every night as a kid, but in a regular pot with a cover. It always made big fluffy kernels and of course the butter & salt. Yum!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes! That's the one! 

And to Cindy--we did that on the stove, too!

That's how we did it before microwaves.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 19, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> Anyone remember shaking a tin foiled covered, popcorn kernaled, aluminium pan on the stove top?
> And it grew and grew?
> Now that was exciting. nthego:



That stuff was great for camping. It actually popped better over a fire than on a stove.

I'm laughing because I was eating a big bowl of popcorn when I saw this thread. Now I can blame it on celebrating the special day. I'm a popcorn fanatic.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2018)

The Muppets - Popcorn


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2018)

lol!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> The Muppets - Popcorn


That guy is dangerous!  Muppets should be rated PG.   LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder.  So I popped some for lunch.  Covered it with butter and  Parmesan  cheese.

Washed it down with a can of cold Orange Crush.  YUM !


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2018)

Where no one has gone before......


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 20, 2018)

Haha!  That's funny!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2018)




----------

